# No net after gcc upgrade, possibly wpa_supp(SOLVED, mostly)

## NotQuiteSane

I've recently upgraded my systems to 4.3 series gcc, and of course did the whole 'emerge -eav world' bit, rebuilding all packages at least once.  i've developed a problem on my Aspire AO150 laptop, in that i cannot connect with net. The specific error i get is:

```
* starting wlan0

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0: line 253: cd: /net: No such file or directory

ls: cannot access *.sh: No such file or directory

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0: line 329: bash_variable: command not found

     The module "wpa_supplicant" does not exist

ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

the above is hand copied, but i believe it is correct.

I can connect using a sysrescecd USB key

lspci reports the device is a

```
Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01
```

and lsmod | grep ath says the module is correctly loaded

i've tried searching, but have failed to find the solution to my problem.   Any help will be appreciated, as i need this functioning for school.

NQS

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# rc-update show

```

----------

## NathanZachary

I would recommend rebuilding wpa_supplicant (yet again).  Have you tried using a connection manager like wicd?

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> ...

 

Gleamed via sneakernet:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="insane_concepts.net"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

total 540

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 Apr 24 22:13 .

drwxr-xr-x 81 root root 118784 Apr 27 20:55 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    811 Apr 20 01:56 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   6557 Apr 20 23:08 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    381 Apr 20 21:22 anacron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    672 Jan 21 05:45 apmd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   3618 Apr 19 18:33 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1188 Apr 22 05:00 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   3226 Apr 22 05:00 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   3054 Apr 22 05:00 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1767 Apr 20 17:54 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    540 Apr 20 20:22 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1128 Apr 20 02:18 cpufreqd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    531 Apr 19 20:58 cpufrequtils

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1729 Apr 22 07:08 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1152 Apr 20 07:00 dbus

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    817 Apr 20 17:54 devfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    628 Apr 19 20:31 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    846 Apr 20 16:31 distccd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    320 Apr 20 17:54 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    547 Apr 19 20:31 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    998 Apr  1 09:49 dnsextd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   2194 Apr 20 17:54 fsck

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     24 Apr 20 22:47 functions.sh -> //lib/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    756 Apr 20 05:00 fuse

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    741 Apr 20 13:01 git-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    637 Apr 21 02:15 gkrellmd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    951 Apr 19 22:38 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1111 Apr 20 23:21 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   5606 Apr 22 05:00 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    547 Apr 20 01:10 hddtemp

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   3407 Apr 19 22:04 hdparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    377 Apr 20 17:54 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   2730 Apr 20 17:54 hwclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1813 Apr 20 17:54 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    389 Apr 20 17:54 killprocs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    970 Apr 20 05:03 laptop_mode

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    693 Apr 20 17:54 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1802 Apr 20 17:54 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    661 Apr 19 22:15 lvm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1247 Apr  1 09:49 mDNSResponderPosix

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    845 Apr  1 09:49 mdnsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1018 Apr 19 22:13 metalog

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1536 Apr 20 17:54 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1048 Apr 19 18:33 mount-ro

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    739 Apr 20 17:54 mtab

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  10661 Apr 19 20:27 mysql

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   6632 Apr 19 20:27 mysqlmanager

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  30696 Apr 22 05:00 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      6 Apr 24 03:56 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   2074 Apr 20 17:54 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   4765 Apr 20 17:54 network

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1566 Apr 20 17:07 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    833 Apr 19 23:10 ntp-client

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    827 Apr 19 23:10 ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    723 Apr 19 18:33 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1871 Apr 19 20:12 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    567 Apr 24 12:29 pcscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    390 Apr 20 14:06 portagexsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    745 Apr 20 01:38 privoxy

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1919 Apr 20 17:54 procfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    538 Apr 20 07:51 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    666 Apr 24 12:36 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    304 Apr 19 22:31 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    276 Apr 22 05:00 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    650 Apr 19 18:33 root

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    558 Apr 20 05:22 rsyncd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    525 Apr 20 07:51 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    804 Apr 20 17:54 savecache

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    385 Apr 19 22:31 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    891 Apr 20 23:23 spamd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   2123 Apr 19 19:04 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    817 Apr 20 10:38 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    792 Apr 19 18:33 swap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    452 Apr 21 00:28 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    376 Apr 20 17:54 sysctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1301 Apr 20 17:54 sysfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    765 Apr 20 17:54 termencoding

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   1549 Apr 20 21:03 tor

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   5788 Apr 24 12:29 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   2579 Apr 24 12:29 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   2680 Apr 24 12:29 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    683 Apr 24 12:29 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    947 Apr 20 17:54 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    530 Apr 20 09:30 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   5210 Apr 20 13:55 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    814 Apr  1 09:23 xinetd

            alsasound | boot                                          

             bootmisc | boot                                          

          consolefont | boot                                          

                devfs |                                        sysinit

        device-mapper | boot                                          

              distccd |      default                                  

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                          

                  gpm |      default                                  

             hostname | boot                                          

              hwclock | boot                                          

              keymaps | boot                                          

            killprocs |                        shutdown               

                local |      default nonetwork                        

           localmount | boot                                          

                  lvm | boot                                          

              metalog | boot                                          

              modules | boot                                          

             mount-ro |                        shutdown               

                 mtab | boot                                          

               net.lo | boot                                          

            net.wlan0 |      default                                  

             netmount |      default                                  

           ntp-client |      default                                  

               procfs | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

            savecache |                        shutdown               

                 sshd |      default                                  

                 swap | boot                                          

               sysctl | boot                                          

         termencoding | boot                                          

                  tor |      default                                  

                 udev |                                        sysinit

              urandom | boot                                          

                  xdm |      default                                  

```

if i don't get right back to your response, i am attempting to write a midterm essay.

NQS

----------

## NotQuiteSane

 *kalos wrote:*   

> I would recommend rebuilding wpa_supplicant (yet again).  Have you tried using a connection manager like wicd?

 

just tried rebuilding, no joy.  am now removing, and then re-emerging wpa_supplicant.   not familiar with wicd, will neet to at least glance at it before i let it install.

NQS

----------

## NathanZachary

I completely understand.  I used to configure my wifi settings by hand, but then I found (especially with my NC10) that this task was just plain tedious.  I installed wicd, and haven't had any problems.  It may be non-Gentooish, but is certainly is practical in many situations.  Also, by add wicd to the default runlevel, and removing net.eth0, there is a nice benefit of boot time reduction.  :Wink: 

----------

## NotQuiteSane

ah, i have no objection to automation, i just have a thing about wanting to know what a tool is supposedh to do before installing it.  i'll probably give it a try once my paper is done.

NQS

----------

## d2_racing

If you want to test wicd, you should remove this :

```

# rc-update del net.wlan0

```

----------

## NathanZachary

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> If you want to test wicd, you should remove this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # rc-update del net.wlan0
> ...

 

wicd will still work even with something like net.* in a runlevel (they won't compete with one another), but you don't get the speed and efficiency of the daemon.  :Smile: 

----------

## NotQuiteSane

Wicd seems to have done the trick, although I am eagerly waiting the next branch with the ability to not need X

Thank to the both of you for the help.

NQS

----------

## NathanZachary

You're welcome.  If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns, please don't hesitate to ask.

----------

